# ISDN anschließen



## Mr Mr Mazen (30. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich weiß gar nicht ob sich da jemand mit auskennt. Ich Versuchs einfach mal:

Ich habe ISDN bestellt. Bei mir ist aber keine TAE Dose vorhanden, sondern es kommt nur ein Kabel an, was auf einen Verteiler für die einzelnen Endgerätedosen geht. Wo und wie muß ich denn jetzt eine TAE Dose anschließen, oder muß ich das überhaupt? Kann ich eventuell die Adern einfach so an den NTBA anschließen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

Du kannst die 2 benötigten Adern auch so anschliessen.
Ist auf dem Zettel der mit dem NTBA kommt drauf,

Der Punkt ist nur, dass eben die Topologie so aussieht, das du irgendwie dein Signla in den NTBA reinbekommst. Wenn du nun Telefone anschliessen willst tust du das nur dort, sofern du ISDN-Telefone hast oder eben nach dem NTBA eine Telefonanlage hängt. Wenn du nun analoge Telefone betreiben willst, brauchst du einen D/A Wandler es sei denn du hast wie gesat ne Telefonanlage, denn diese sollten das mittlerweile alle unterstützen.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (31. August 2004)

Danke Ben,

hast mir auf jedenfall ein bißchen weiter geholfen.


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Hast du momentan für deine Endgeräte TAE Dosen? Wenn ja: Prüfe, welche Dose die Hauptleitung ist und schliesse da den NTBA an. Danach kannst du das machen was Ben Ben auch schon gesagt hatte bzgl. D/A Wandler & Telefonanlage etc.


----------



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

Welche Dose du nimmst ist eigentlich egal. Nur kannst du eben die Anderen TAE-Dosen die existieren nicht benutzen, sondern wie gesagt nur ab NTBA.

beispeil


Hauptdose
 |
 |------TAE                       => nicht benutzbar
 |
 |----- TAE --- NTBA ---- => benutzbar


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (31. August 2004)

ich kann doch aber theoretisch nachdem ich den NTBA angeschlossen haben, dort die Telefonanlage anschließen. Und von der Telefonanlage schließe ich dann die einzelen Telefondosen an, oder nicht? Im moment ist halt alles Analog angeschlossen.

sieht ungefähr so aus:

das Kabel von der Telekom geht an einen Verteiler---> von da aus geht es an die einzelnen Dosen, wo dann die Telefone dranhängen.

Würde jetzt also heißen, anstatt den Verteiler kommt der NTBA ran und danach die Telefonanlage und von der Telefonanlage werden die einzelnen Analogen Telefone angeschlossen.

Und außerdem stellt sich mir noch die Frage ob ich den NTBA schon einen Tag vorher anschließen muß? Hab ich in so ner FAQ gelesen, weil ansonsten wohl ISDN wieder abgeschaltet wird. Stimmt das?


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Nicht direkt. Man sollte es anschliessen, wenn es heißt "am 12.09.2004 haben sie ISDN", da schliesst man es Morgens an, wartet bis Nachmittags und hofft, dass es dann geht. So war es bei mir. Man kann es natürlich auch am Abend vor dem schlafengehen anschliessen, wichtig ist nur, dass der NTBA da dran ist, weil der ein Signal zur Vermittlungsstelle / Einwahlknoten schickt beim Gegenprüfen, ob es funktioniert (wird aber wohl nicht mehr gemacht, warum, erzähl ich gleich). Aber als ich umgezogen bin war kein NTBA dran, trotzdem wurde ISDN eingerichtet von Teledoof, obwohl in der Wohnung vorher kein ISDN war... Von daher: vertrau nur dir selbst in dieser Angelegenheit ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

Jo anstatt verteiler an die Hauptdose den NTBA, daran die Telefonanlage.
Nur so vorab zur Info, wenn du dir noch DSL holen solltest, kommt dann an die Hauptdose statt dem Verteiler der Splitter. An den Splitter dann der NTBA, an den NTBA die Telefonanlage und an den Splitter ebenfalls noch das DSL-Modem.

Wegen der Sache mit dem Sperren würde ich eifnach bei den Telekomikern nachfragen. Die sagen dir aber eigentlich wann sie vorhaben das freizuschalten usw.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (31. August 2004)

alles klar Leute ich DANKE euch ganz herzlich, habt mir sehr viel weiter geholfen. Ben du kannst ja richtig hellsehen! Ja DSL kommt noch, aber damit hab ich dann keine Probleme mehr. Da weiß ich wie das geht.

Also thanx 

Mr Mr Mazen


----------

